# Kubota L245DT loader and front axle removal



## sbklf (Dec 23, 2019)

I will remove the loader and run without it. 

-Can I plug/cap the hydraulic lines going to the loader controller or do I need to tie supply and return together?

By my diagram it appears there is a splined coupling that attaches the propeller shaft to the gear case input shaft along with a cover and cover seal. 

Does the front diff gear case just pull off of the propeller shaft assembly? If not, how does it attach to the front diff gear case?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Probably not my place to make such statements, but if you're asking these questions, I think you should get some qualified help before attempting too much.


----------



## tractorfacts (Dec 7, 2019)

You have to tie your supply and return together. All fluid goes to loader first so you can not just cap them. Yes your front diff is just splined with a coupling that has a roll pin through the coupling. Knock out roll pin and the coupling can will slide up the propeller shaft so it can be removed.


----------



## sbklf (Dec 23, 2019)

Fedup said:


> Probably not my place to make such statements, but if you're asking these questions, I think you should get some qualified help before attempting too much.


Hmm... new here so will apologize in advance if its me as it appears one of us is posting to the wrong forum.


----------



## sbklf (Dec 23, 2019)

tractorfacts said:


> You have to tie your supply and return together. All fluid goes to loader first so you can not just cap them. Yes your front diff is just splined with a coupling that has a roll pin through the coupling. Knock out roll pin and the coupling can will slide up the propeller shaft so it can be removed.


Thank you


----------



## sbklf (Dec 23, 2019)

Looks like I will need that front cover on the engine (Kubota calls it the gearcase). It only leaked with the engine at temperature so I will fab a bracket to re-mount the radiator with the front axle bracket removed so I can run it to positively ID the leak point. 

-Any leads on where to buy a used front cover (gearcase)?


----------



## RANDY BENNETT (Jun 17, 2020)

I was wondering if you found a place to buy used tractor parts? I use WKTP western Kentucky tractor part. I also have a 1982 L245DT tractor. I am trying to remove the front axle from the motor to replace some broken studs. bolts are removed, what if anything is holding me back from separating the unit??? Please call me if possible at 440-413-1143. Thanks Randy


----------

